# Anatomy Help



## MasterTim42 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi, I was wondering if somebody could red line a picture I drew, just a quick anatomy help. The problem is that I know something's wrong with it, and I try looking at books, and reading, and drawing, and I am just not a text book learner. A little hands on help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi MasterTim, 

I actually think your figure is very impressive. I think your like me and ultra critical of your own work. Maybe the only thing that could be looked at is the figure's hips, they maybe a tad too slim. If they were a bit wider you could then also make the thighs wider and more powerful looking. Other than that I think he is spot on!


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Agreed with Ernest..that figure is pretty sweet..I mean, like, in a totally studly, muscular superhero-ish way!


----------

